# severally



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το answers.com:
Separately; distinctly; apart from others; individually. ​Βλέπω πολύ συχνά να αποδίδεται το severally ως _εις ολόκληρον_, σε προτάσεις όπως:
The members remain severally or jointly liable (κτλ κτλ).

Σύμφωνα με αυτό που καταλαβαίνω, όταν κανείς ευθύνεται εις ολόκληρον, ευθύνεται για όλη την απαίτηση που οφείλεται:
Οφειλή εις ολόκληρον υπάρχει όταν σε περίπτωση περισσότερων οφειλετών της ίδιας παροχής καθένας απ' αυτούς έχει την υποχρέωση να την καταβάλει ολόκληρη, ο δανειστής όμως έχει το δικαίωμα να την απαιτήσει μόνο μια φορά.​Άρθρο 481 ΑΚ.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ίσως το «εις ολόκληρον» αποδίδεται ως severally. Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε ότι αυτό ισχύει και αντιστρόφως, και μάλιστα γενικά; Βλέπω πως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο common law κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει μόνο στην περίπτωση της σύναψης _jointly and severally liable_ και μόνο για περιπτώσεις αδικοπραξίας.

Βίκι, π.χ.

Και μία παρατήρηση: πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το συγκείμενο, διότι σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή που περιγράφεται εδώ
Several liability differs from joint liability in that it governs situations where several parties are only held responsible or liable for their respective obligations. Like the multiple car accident example used earlier, several different people are involved, but each party is responsible for a different percentage of the damages.​το severally δεν αποδίδεται σωστά με το «εις ολόκληρον» (κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντα).


----------



## cypriot (Mar 18, 2011)

Αυτά τα είδες, palavra;

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=ps..."&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=6087551bfa6adfac


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 18, 2011)

Για να είμαστε ακριβείς, η συνηθέστερη νομική φράση [βλ. http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=fr&pq="...και+εις+ολόκληρον"&pbx=1&fp=8eba7672da8965b5] είναι "αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον" (όχι "από κοινού και εις ολόκληρον", χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι αυτό αποτελεί σφάλμα ορολογίας).

Τώρα, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις στα δικά μας μέρη ( ; ), βλέπω ότι υπάρχει η εξής τριπλής αντιστοιχία: αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον [ενίοτε απλώς "εις ολόκληρον"]/ jointly and severally/ solidairement [http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Result.do?...finecode=JUR*T1=V100;T2=;T3=V1&Submit=Search].

Για την απόδοση του "solidairement" ως "αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον" νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλές αμφιβολίες (βλ. και http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=ps...q=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=8eba7672da8965b5).

Τώρα γιατί το μπλέξιμο; Πιθανώς γιατί οι αγγλικοί όροι και, ακόμη περισσότερο η χρήση τους, δεν διακρίνονται για τη διαφάνειά τους. Επιπλέον, στα αγγλοσαξονικά δίκαια υφίσταται και μια διάκριση που μάλλον απουσιάζει από τα "ηπειρωτικά". Ωστόσο, η Βίκι τα εξηγεί μάλλον με σαφήνεια: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_and_several_liability 

Για να δούμε πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στον κόσμο του common law: 
α. Joint liability: οι οφειλέτες ευθύνονται εις ολόκληρον, αλλά ο δανειστής ή ο δικαιούχος της αξίωσης για αποζημίωση πρέπει να τους εναγάγει από κοινού.

β. several or proportionate liability: οι οφειλέτες ευθύνονται μόνο ως προς το μερίδιο που αναλογεί στον καθένα (αν τα μερίδια είναι ίσα, τότε λέμε ότι ευθύνονται κατ' ισομοιρία). 

γ. joint and several liability: οι οφειλέτες ευθύνονται εις ολόκληρον, αλλά ο δανειστής ή ο δικαιούχος της αξίωσης για αποζημίωση έχει την ευχέρεια να εναγάγει κατ' επιλογήν του οποιονδήποτε από αυτούς αξιώνοντας την καταβολή της συνολικής οφειλής. Οι οφειλέτες θα πρέπει να "τα βρουν" στη συνέχεια μεταξύ τους ως προς τα μερίδια που τους αναλογούν (αναγωγική ευθύνη).

Επομένως, θα μπορούσαμε να αποδώσουμε, "κλέβοντας" λίγο (μια και δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αντιστοιχία μεταξύ των δύο δικαϊκών συστημάτων), ως εξής: α. joint and several = αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον, β. several = κατά το μερίδιο που αναλογεί, γ. joint = εις ολόκληρον (η κλεψιά που λέγαμε και η οποία ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να παραπλανήσει τον αναγνώστη που αγνοεί τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του common law στην προκειμένη περίπτωση).


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2011)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον νήμα, να 'ναι καλά η Παλάβρα με τις εξτρίμ αναζητήσεις της και ο Ρογήρος για την εξαιρετική συνόψιση που μας έκανε, γιατί όσο το ψάχναμε τόσο μπερδευόμασταν. Ιδίως βέβαια όταν μπαίνει στη μέση το αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο. Μόνο με αφορμή το νήμα αυτό συνειδητοποίησα ότι η έκφραση "αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον", που την έχω δει χιλιάδες φορές στη ζωή μου, δεν υπάρχει στον Αστικό Κώδικα. Το άρθρο 29 του εισαγωγικού νόμου ΑΚ φαίνεται να δείχνει ότι προηγουμένως συνηθιζόταν μια χρήση επηρεασμένη από το γαλλικό solidairement:



> Στις περιπτώσεις όπου στη νομοθεσία που ισχύει ή σε δικαιοπραξίες απαντά ο όρος «συνενοχή» ή «αλληλέγγυα ενοχή», από την εισαγωγή του Αστικού Κώδικα νοείται, για τις έννομες σχέσεις που διέπονται από αυτόν, η ενοχή εις ολόκληρον του Κώδικα.



Εγώ πάντα έτεινα να ερμηνεύω αυθορμήτως την έκφραση όπως λέει εδώ:

*severally - *_This is one of those words that means the exact opposite of what you might guess. It means individually,although you might think it has something to do with several people.It is most often encountered in two situations. Property may be owned severally, or "in severalty" meaning that there is one owner with no co-owners. In addition, one might see legal liability expressed as "jointly and severally", such as roommates who sign a lease together. They are both liable for the entire rent (jointly), and they are each individually liable for the entire rent (severally). If there is a default, the landlord may sue both of them and collect from whoever has money, or the landlord may choose to sue only one tenant and collect the entire amount from that one tenant, not simply one-half of the debt.
_​Και μια που βρισκόμαστε στον τομέα των ακραίων απολαύσεων, δεν αντέχω να μη μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη συγκίνηση που ένιωσα όταν είδα μια περίπτωση που έχουμε και ολίγη από επιμερισμό και ολίγη από εις ολόκληρον (άρθρο 965 ΚΠολΔ):


> Αν έγιναν περισσότεροι αναπλειστηριασμοί, όλοι οι προηγούμενοι διαδοχικοί υπερθεματιστές, που δεν κατέβαλαν, εξακολουθούν να ευθύνονται εις ολόκληρον για την τυχόν διαφορά μεταξύ του αρχικού πλειστηριάσματος και του πλειστηριάσματος που τελικά επιτεύχθηκε και καταβλήθηκε, χωρίς όμως η ευθύνη του καθενός να υπερβαίνει το ποσόν της διαφοράς από τη δική του οφειλή.



Αόρατος χειρ δρος7χ


----------



## Palavra (Mar 19, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!(@cypriot: τα είχα δει, αλλά όπως θα κατάλαβες, δεν ικανοποιήθηκα :))
Θα ήθελα ωστόσο (και αφού ξαναευχαριστήσω Ρογήρο και Θέμη δις) να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το ζεύγος *joint and several = αλληλεγγύως* *και εις ολόκληρον *ισχύει μόνο για τις αδικοπραξίες - όχι;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το ζεύγος *joint and several = αλληλεγγύως* *και εις ολόκληρον *ισχύει μόνο για τις αδικοπραξίες - όχι;


 
Γιατί να ισχύει μόνο για τις αδικοπραξίες; Μια χαρά μπορεί να πηγαίνει και σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση οφειλής, είτε πρόκειται για ενδοσυμβατική ευθύνη, είτε για υποχρέωση καταβολής ΦΠΑ (βλ. π.χ. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=el&lng1=el,en&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=426193:cs&page=30&hwords=TVA~.


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2011)

Κλασικό νομίζω παράδειγμα: οι ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι ευθύνονται αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρον για τις οφειλές της εταιρείας, κι αυτό καθόλου δεν προϋποθέτει "παράνομη και υπαίτια" πρόκληση ζημίας σε άλλον. Γι' αυτό, Παλάβρα, πρόσεχε πριν επεκτείνεις τις επιχειρηματικές σου δραστηριότητες, δεν φτάνει η αποχή από τσιγάρο, ποτό και αδικοπραξίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Τέτοια ζωή, χωρίς τσιγάρο και πιοτό ούτ' αμαρτία, είναι εις ολόκληρον μια αδικοπραξία. :-\


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> Τέτοια ζωή, χωρίς τσιγάρο και πιοτό ούτ' αμαρτία, είναι εις ολόκληρον μια αδικοπραξία. :-\


Η πιο περιεκτική* νομική πραγματεία που έχω δει στη ζωή μου. Δαεμάνε, you rock!

*Με την ελληνική έννοια, όχι με την έννοια του comprehensive. Και, μια που σε άλλες νηματώσεις αναφέρθηκε ο Τάκης Φωτόπουλος, ούτε του inclusive. Αν και αυτό το τελευταίο ίσως συζητιέται.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Μελετώ. Συ προείπας, άλλωστε.


> Λίγο μετά ο Δαεμάνος ανακοινώνει ότι αποχωρεί από την ενεργό λεξιλογική δράση για να αφιερώσει απαξάπαν το δαεμανικό είναι του στη σπουδή της νομικής επιστήμης.


 Έχω ελπίδες, Θέμη;
Whether I rock or not, I usually do it [URL="http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7653-%CE%94%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-(daeman-s-tunes)&p=99684&viewfull=1#post99684"]over there.[/URL]


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Γιατί να ισχύει μόνο για τις αδικοπραξίες; Μια χαρά μπορεί να πηγαίνει και σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση οφειλής, είτε πρόκειται για ενδοσυμβατική ευθύνη, είτε για υποχρέωση καταβολής ΦΠΑ (βλ. π.χ. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=el&lng1=el,en&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=426193:cs&page=30&hwords=TVA~.


Εννοούσα σε ό,τι αφορά το πρωτότυπο :) Όλοι οι σχετικοί συνδέσμοι που βρήκα, μιλούν για tort.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εννοούσα σε ό,τι αφορά το πρωτότυπο :) Όλοι οι σχετικοί συνδέσμοι που βρήκα, μιλούν για tort.


 
Et pourtant!

Ακόμη κι έτσι... Όχι, πιστεύω ότι δεν υφίσταται περιορισμός χρήσης αποκλειστικά στον χώρο της αδικοπρακτικής ευθύνης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2011)

Μάλλον πρέπει να αναδιατυπώσω, γιατί όταν γράφω βιαστικά δεν τα λέω καλά:

το jointly and severally αποδίδεται διαφορετικά από ό,τι το severally μόνο του. 

Επίσης, πρέπει να προσέχουμε, γιατί δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. Συζητήσαμε συγκεκριμένα το jointly and severally *liable*, σε άλλες συνάψεις ωστόσο, όταν διαβάζουμε π.χ. ότι ο Α και ο Β *are jointly and severally authorized to [...]*, τότε δεν θα μεταφράσουμε «εις ολόκληρον», αλλά «μεμονωμένα» ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. 
http://www.answers.com/topic/jointly-and-severally

Και κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον που βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα του καναδικού υπουργείου δικαιοσύνης, σχετικά με τη μετάφραση της επίμαχης σύναψης από τα αγγλικά προς τα γαλλικά: 

The term _conjointement et individuellement_ has no meaning in civil law in French and may cause confusion. The term _solidairement _is sufficient for purposes of civil law and common law in French.​
http://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/pi/bj/harm/not180.html


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 21, 2011)

ΟΚ! Πράγματι, η προτεινόμενη απόδοση αφορά ενοχές (με την έννοια των obligations) και αστική ευθύνη, όχι περιπτώσεις στις οποίες η σύναψη χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τρόπο άσκησης δικαιώματος. Π.χ., στο παράδειγμά σου, ο Α και ο Β εξουσιοδοτούνται να διαθέσουν, μεταβιβάσουν κ.λπ.... "*είτε από κοινού, είτε ο καθένας χωριστά*"... 

Για το solidairement νομίζω ότι το αναφέραμε ήδη. Το conjointement et individuellement αποτελεί αγγλισμό που δεν έχει κανένα νόημα στα γαλλικά (αλλά φαίνεται ότι αρκετοί αγγλόφωνοι μεταφράζουν μηχανικά:)).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2011)

Ρογήρε, μιλμερσί!
Έδιτ: ναι, τα διάβασα τα ενδιαφέροντα που παρατέθηκαν για το solidairement, απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, γι' αυτό την έβαλα. :)


----------

